# [SOLVED]Ipw3945 wep, wpa help!!

## smileone

I have a laptop with wifi card ipw3945.

KERNEL -> 2.6.21-suspend2-r4

.config ->

      CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

      # CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

      CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

      CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

      CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

      # CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

      ieee80211_crypt_ccmp

      ieee80211_crypt_tkip

      ieee80211_crypt_wep

      ieee80211

      ieee80211_crypt

      ipw3945

```

# ipw3945d

ipw3945d - regulatory daemon

Copyright (C) 2005-2006 Intel Corporation. All rights reserved.

version: 1.7.22

Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection found at:

 /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/0000:01:00.0

Daemon launched as pid 6978.  Exiting.
```

I have installed

      net-wireless/ipw3945 1.2.0

      net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode 1.14.2

      net-wireless/ipw3945d 1.7.22-r4

      net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.7  USE="dbus readline ssl -gnutls -gsm -madwifi -qt3 -qt4"

      net-wireless/wireless-tools-29_pre20  USE="nls -multicall"

```

iwconfig

eth2_rename  unassociated  ESSID:off/any 

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=nan kHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm   

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

After

```

/etc/init.d/eth2_rename start

 * Starting eth2_rename

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth2_rename ...                           [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth2_rename ...                                  [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...
```

```

iwconfig

eth2_rename  IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"gentoo" 

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:50:18:49:5C:60   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:15 dBm   

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:4484-6E62-60   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=96/100  Signal level=-33 dBm  Noise level=-34 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:10   Missed beacon:0
```

But there isn't wifi connection on router's filelog.And I can't connect.

```

# /etc/init.d/net.eth2_rename status

* status:  inactive
```

```

#cat /proc/net/wireless

Inter-| sta-|   Quality        |   Discarded packets               | Missed | WE

 face | tus | link level noise |  nwid  crypt   frag  retry   misc | beacon | 22

eth2_rename: 0000   97.  228.  227.       0      0      0      0     11        0
```

/etc/conf.d/net

      modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

      wpa_supplicant_eth2_rename="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

      ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

      ctrl_interface_group=0

      ap_scan=1

      network={

      ssid="gentoo"

      key_mgmt=NONE

      wep_key0=44846E6260

      wep_tx_keyidx=0

      priority=5

      }

Wifi LED is ON  :Sad: 

I think that's all.

I'd try with WPA, WPA-PSK,WEP but no connection on.

I have try to connect a "wifi point without any protection", work perfectly.Last edited by smileone on Thu Jun 07, 2007 12:32 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Abraxas

I have the following configuration and it works.  I have heard that there are issues with WEP using the ipw3945 driver so I would use WPA if you can.   I used wpa_passphrase to generate the psk value in wpa_supplicant.conf

/etc/conf.d/net

wpa_supplicant_eth1=( "-Dwext" )

modules_eth1=( "wpa_supplicant" "!plug" )

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth1="-t 15"

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

network={

        ssid="AP01"  

        psk=6a26f90646e06f4fb049b6876c7f2c31f0cd9f3016a656343901bf9ba466fd64

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        proto=WPA

        priority=9

}

----------

## DirtyHairy

I never had issues with WEP and ipw3945, but I also never managed to get it to work with wpa_supplicant. Can you associate manually via iwconfig?

----------

## smileone

 *DirtyHairy wrote:*   

> I never had issues with WEP and ipw3945, but I also never managed to get it to work with wpa_supplicant. Can you associate manually via iwconfig?

 

I try iwconfig eth2.... key (128bit key wep)

```
eth2_rename  IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"gentoo"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:50:18:49:5C:60   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:15 dBm   

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:CD1B-CA58-3A97-1E64-0E8C-7C64-AC   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=94/100  Signal level=-36 dBm  Noise level=-36 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:19   Missed beacon:0
```

but no connection available

----------

## DirtyHairy

Well, it seems to associate... What are you connecting to; is there a dhcp server supposed to be running? If so, can you try to manually obtain an IP via a dhcp client like dhcpcd?

----------

## smileone

I try with wifi-radar, work perfectly.

```
#iwconfig

eth2_rename  IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"gentoo"  Nickname:"gentoo"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:50:18:49:5C:60   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:15 dBm   

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:CD1B-CA58-3A97-1E64-0E8C-7C64-AC   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=98/100  Signal level=-26 dBm  Noise level=-26 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:179   Missed beacon:0

```

Configuration wifi-radar.conf

[gentoo]

prescript = 

use_wpa = no

postscript = 

mode = auto

key = CD1BCA583A971E640E8C7C64AC

use_dhcp = yes

security = open

channel = auto

But wpa_suplicant continue not to work!!!

----------

## smileone

I solved ipw3945 problem with upgrading kernel from suspend2 to gentoo-sources 2.6.20-r8.

Recompile kernel with  ieee802111 built. (ieee80211, ieee80211_crypt, ieee80211_crypt_wep, ieee80211_crypt_tkip, ieee80211_ccmp)

Wpa_supplicant work perfectly.

----------

